# No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage



## homer78 (6. Februar 2006)

Moin alle zusammen ich habe das Problem das meine Rigs sich nach dem zusammenziehen oftmals lösen nachdem ich sie strammgezogen habe. Kann mir jemand eine detailierte Anleitung geben wie ich ein vernünftiges Rig mit Haar binde?

Danke im voraus


----------



## Pilkman (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Hummer, was würden wir nur ohne Deinen Thread von 09/2003 machen... 

@ Homer78

Schau mal... #h


----------



## Carpfighter (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Diese zetteln sind einfach die besten! HAb auch schon fast alle! Deutlich erkennbar und sehr hilfsreich!

Lg


----------



## Hummer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

@Pilkman
Da hast Du recht! :q

@Homer
Ich habe alle meine Rigs so gebunden und noch nie Schwierigkeiten damit gehabt.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## homer78 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Danke Leute für die prompte Antwort#6 . Echt super aber eine Frage habe ich noch zur Schlaufe am Ende des Haars. Wie verhindere ich das der Boilie wieder beim werfen abfällt. Im Angelladen habe ich Boiliestopper gesehen die man festzieht am Ende des Haars, das scheint hier aber nicht zu gehen|kopfkrat , wie macht ihr das ? Nehmt ihr Mono oder geflochtene ?


----------



## Hummer (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Doch das geht mit dem Boiliestopper. Du ziehst die Schlaufe des Haares durch den Boilie. Wenn die Schlaufe gerade so herausguckt, legst Du den Stopper in die Schlaufe und ziehst den Boilie gegen den Stopper fest. Auf dem letzten Bild siehst Du, wenn Du genau hinguckst, dass sich dort ein Boiliestopper befindet, der von der Schlaufe gegen den Boilie gedrückt wird.

Ich binde meine Vorfächer mit geflochtener Schnur.

Petri

Hummer


----------



## homer78 (6. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Super alles klar vielen Dank nochmal. Das Tempo in dem hier geantwortet wird ist echt rekordverdächtig#r


----------



## sumo-carp (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

ich hab für das haar die letzte saison immer extra dünne fäden genommen...nähgarn oder zahnseide...ich hab eifnach gedacht, dass der karpfen dann noch weniger spürt...
wie steht ihr da dazu? fischt ihr alle so wie auf der zeichnng oder fuselt ihr da auch noch extra mit anderem zeug rum?


----------



## Pilkman (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Hallo!

Das No-Knot-Rig entsprechend dem Schema oben ist eigentlich die Basis für alle Rigs von mir in den den ganzen Variationen, sprich das Haar wird aus dem gleichen Vorfachmaterial durchgebunden. Ich habe da bei den eh schon weichen Geflochtenen keine Unterschiede feststellen können.

Ausnahmen sind lediglich Rigs mit verstellbarem Haar gewesen, hier habe ich das Haar aus dünnerem Material z.B. Kryston Samson gebunden. Oder bei steiferen Monorigs, da erschien mir ein weicheres Haarmaterial auch als empfehlenswerter.


----------



## alex4 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Ich nehme als Haarmaterial ziemlich oft Zahnseide. Bei Stiff Rigs verwende ich Multibraid (Fox Reveal, oder so ähnlich) und da tütel ich dann einfach die obere Schicht ab, echt praktisch!! 
Gruß Alex#h

PS:
@ Homer78: Wenn du dir Fox Vorfachmaterialien kaufst, ergibt sich der Vorteil, das da immer solche schönen Zeichnungen von Knoten mit dabei sind (wie im Beitrag von Pilkman weiter oben).


----------



## Pilkman (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*



			
				alex4 schrieb:
			
		

> ... wenn du dir Fox Vorfachmaterialien kaufst, ergibt sich der Vorteil, das da immer solche schönen Zeichnungen von Knoten mit dabei sind (wie im Beitrag von Pilkman weiter oben).



Bei den Vorfachmaterialien von Kryston.


----------



## alex4 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Na bei den von Fox aber auch, oder??
Warte ich geh gucken..................... okay, bin wieder da! Bei den von Fox steht doch was drin!!!! Anleitung von No-Knot-Rig, Wirbelknoten und je nach Vorfachmaterial noch andere Rigs aber die dann leider ohne Bildchen!!
 Gruß Alex (|stolz #h


----------



## King (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Hallo!
ich hätte da auch mal ne Frage wie wird ein D Rig hergestellt (welche Knoten)? wie wird der Ring befestigt? wie wird das Boilie befestigt ? und wie das Vorfach? 

zieht ihr einen Schrumpfschlauch beim No-Knot-Rig über?oder ist das nicht notwendig?


----------



## homer78 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Hi alex4 warst du letztes Jahr auch am Lausitzring oder gehörtest du zu den armen Schweinen die keine Karte mehr bekommen haben? War auf jeden Fall Obergeil.

Und stimmt übrigends war heute im Angelladen da sind teilweise wirklich Zeichnungen drauf.

Danke


----------



## alex4 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Jo, ich war auf dem Lausitzring!!! Aber das geilste ist, ich war kein armes Schwein, sondern hatte ne Karte und ich muss sagen es war echt mehr als nur Saugeil!!!!! Jetzt sind es schon fast 8 Monate ohne Onkelz!!! Echt trauchig!!!


----------



## Pilkman (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

@ King

Hallo,

dieser Link sollte Deinen ersten Fragen zum D-Rig klären... #h

http://www.angelvereine.de/index.php?Artikelkategorie=11&ArtikelId=50

Zu Deiner zweiten Frage: Wenn ich einem No-Knot mit einem Line Aligner versehen will, geht das nur mit einem Schrumpfschlauch. Ansonsten schütze ich manchmal auch die Windungen eines No-Knot mit einem kleinen Stück Schrumpfschlauch, notwendig ist das aber bei einem gesetzten Knoten eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## Pette (11. September 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Darf ich mal ganz dumm Fragen was man bei der Montage für ein Seil benutzt und wie man es(wenn man es 1000 rumgewickelt hat) fest macht das ende?

mfg


----------



## Pilkman (11. September 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*



Pette schrieb:


> ... ein Seil ...



Wie jetzt?! #c


----------



## Pette (11. September 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

na was für schnur(sehne) was auch immer!


----------



## Pilkman (11. September 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*



Pette schrieb:


> na was für schnur(sehne) was auch immer!



Es gibt spezielle Vorfachschnüre aus geflochtenem Material wie z.B. Kryston Merlin, Quicksilver u.ä., es gibt monofiles Vorfachmaterial bzw. Fluorocarbon wie Korda IQ u.ä. und es gibt auch sogenannte Kombimaterialien, bei denen ein geflochtener Kern ummantelt mit einem steiferen Material ist. Beispiel Kryston Snake Bite, Snake Skin usw.

Stinknormale Mono oder geflochtene Schnur steht Dir natürlich auch für erste Versuche frei.

Gibt also etliche Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Pette (11. September 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

Gibts die fertigen vorfächer mit dem Haar auch schon im Angelladen zu kaufen?
Fahre morgen maul vorbei!


----------



## bennie (11. September 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

in der Regel haben die welche, ja


----------



## Pette (11. September 2006)

*AW: No-Knot-Rig mit Haarmontage*

danke für die aufschlussreichen antworten!
wer dich erstmal fertige kaufen und dann mich mal langsam rantasten selber welche zu basteln!


----------

